# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Darren and Nancy

## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Nancy Hayton - played by Jessica Fox - has been living in ignorant bliss for the past number of weeks, as she's continued her secret liaisons with both men in her life - boyfriend Ravi (Stephen Uppal) and bit on the side Kris (Gerard McCarthy). Unbeknown to Nancy, though, Ravi and Kris have been engaging in their own secret rendezvous. Just what will Nancy say when she rumbles their secret? We gave Jessica a call to find out more about the reveal and the threesome's surprising pact.

Nancy finally catches Ravi and Kris at it in The Loftâ¦
"At that point, Nancy's going to break up with Ravi as she's decided that she wants to be with Kris. Kris declared his love for her and shocked Nancy into thinking she feels the same way back. She then can't believe it that she finds Kris snogging her boyfriend!"

In the aftermath of the revelation, what happens?
"I thought she'd be flying in there, fists flailing, but this has completely stumped her. For the first time ever, Nancy has nothing to say. She just bolts."

Did you not think it strange that she doesn't lash out at one of them?
"Well, we spoke about it and we agreed that it's great that for the first time ever, she ends up speechless. She's always got a comeback for everyone, but in this case she just doesn't do anything. We just went the pure shock factor and tried to put across that everyone's been sleeping with each other, so we've really go no right to be angry with each other."

What happens instead?
"She goes to The Dog and runs into Hannah's arms. She doesn't quite tell her the whole story, but then Kris announces to the room that Nancy's been at it, too."

Then there's a shocking decision madeâ¦
"Yeah, I couldn't believe this bit! Nancy, Ravi and Kris decide that they're going to carry on as they were before, but with each other's consent! No words could describe how I felt when I read it for the first time! There's no such things as a threesome in Hollyoaks at 6.30pm, so they went for this three-way relationship idea. She's not comfortable in the slightest, though. Throughout the week, though, Nancy finds the whole situation too difficult and calls it quits quite quickly."

Does she know who or what she wants?
"I think she just wants a boyfriend and someone who'll love and look after her. Deep down, she wants that security which a conventional relationship brings as she hasn't had that for so long. Everyone around her dies! What she doesn't realise is that she has a potential relationship right under her nose."

Who with?
"Russ! I don't think it's occurred to either of them that they could be something more and they're perfect for each otherâ¦"

What was your first reaction to this storyline?
"Bryan [Kirkwood] told me that we were going to do a storyline with Kris and Nancy, and I was pleased because I always thought Nancy and Kris would go well together. Then he went on to say that she'd be involved with Ravi at the same time. I was quite shocked to be honest! Nancy's never cheated on anyone in her life because that's not who she is. But Bryan said to me 'we're going to have a lot of fun with this and I want it to be like a Carry On with loads of door-shutting and times when you don't know who's going to get caught'. So that's what we went for in the end."

----------


## Perdita

Earlier this week, I managed to catch up with Hollyoaks favourite Jessica Fox to chat about her character Nancy's forthcoming storyline reveal - when she discovers that Ravi (Stephen Uppal) and Kris (Gerard McCarthy) have been sleeping with each other behind her back. 

To hear more from Jess about the storyline, click here. Read on, though, if you're interested in hearing what she has to say about Jake Dean, her hair colour and what Nancy might be up to in the foreseeable future... 

Do you think it's odd that Nancy's never really mentioned Jake since his departure? Or even visited him for closure?
"I think she's just drawn a line beneath the situation. She never mentions him - ever. We've tried really hard to make sure that Nancy didn't just snap back into her old self after the whole Jake incident last year. There's always a bit of darkness with her. That's something that really annoys me in soap, when something really dramatic happens to a character and they forget about it a couple of weeks later."

Do you bring Nancy's crazy hair to the character or are you told what colour to dye it?
"It's a bit of a collaboration to be honest. I had a brown bob forever and I was sick to death of it, so when we came out of the Jake storyline last year, they wanted to change the image. They asked me if I wanted to dye it any colour, so I thought 'let's go red'. I'm now, of course, completely sick to death of it. Everything I own is a pink colour - every towel in my house!"

What colour is she going next?
"With everything she's been through, I think she's grown up, so those days of desperately needing to shock everyone are probably behind her. She's got to evolve."

You've been quite lucky with the storylines you've had over the last number of yearsâ¦
"Yeah, I've been spoilt with the dramatic storylines and now they've given me some good comedic stuff. Nancy's gone full circle and she's had the chance to become a whole character, rather than just one who has no end of tragedy and no end of silly affairs."

Ho long do you see yourself staying with Hollyoaks?
"I've no idea to be honest. I was initially only meant to be in the show for three episodes, so I've been lucky. At the end of my second day, suddenly there were several more scripts and then a few more. Then I ended up staying! I really love it. You couldn't ask for a more hard working, lovely bunch of people, crew and cast combined."

----------


## Perdita

Long-standing Hollyoaks resident Darren Osborne experiences a life-changing day in the soap's 3,000th episode this week as his former lover Suzanne Ashworth gives birth to his twin children. Suzanne's waters break at the opening of Tony Hutchinson's new spa Look Sharpe and it's not long before she's calling for Darren to accept his responsibilities and be by her side while she's in labour. But can Darren adjust to the idea of fatherhood, and what will the shock developments in his life mean for his romance with Nancy? DS recently caught up with Ashley Taylor Dawson - who plays Darren - to find out more.

How did you feel about Darren playing such a prominent role in Hollyoaks' 3,000th episode?
"I loved it! I just thought, 'Bring it on - the more the merrier!' It's great - it's a great storyline for Darren as well after all the ups and downs that he's had in his life. It's been good fun to play."

3,000 episodes is a great milestone - what do you think is the secret of Hollyoaks' success?
"I think it's that the show is aimed at a younger audience and also that the directors are allowed to be quite artistic with what they do, whereas a lot of the other soaps are multi-camera and studio-based. Obviously we're single-camera and we get to play around with the shots - we have dream scenes and there's a real comedy aspect to it. It keeps the show young, fresh and interesting. Every episode and every week is different - not just with the storylines, but also with what you're seeing and the way it's shot. It's more candy for the eyes, put it that way!"

The storyline of Darren fathering twins with Suzanne surprised a lot of fans when it was first revealed - what was your own reaction when you heard what was in store?
"I was shocked in the same way, but it's just typical Darren! It's great. Suzanne's return has come at a time when things are going alright for Darren for the first time in his life - he's settled down a bit, he's realised that he's going to go for it with Nancy and everything seems to be going well. But in true Darren style, there's been a big spanner in the works. It makes for a very funny time ahead."


Suzanne gives birth in the 3,000th episode with Darren by her side - what can you tell us about that?
"They're both in Tony's spa, but Darren wants to avoid her after everything that's happened and because he wants to make it up with Nancy. But then Suzanne's waters break and Darren's just in shock - he doesn't know how to handle anything like that... even kids, never mind babies! Darren doesn't know what to do and it's all a bit of a mess, but Suzanne ends up having to stay in the spa to deliver the babies. Obviously Darren is the father so Suzanne starts shouting for him to get involved and he ends up delivering the babies himself! I think it's a moment where Darren changes a little bit."

Is there a comedy aspect to the birth scenes?
"Yeah, definitely. I think with Darren, there's always that sense of him being flustered and everything being a bit of a mess, and we see that here. It's pure shock for Darren - he just doesn't know how to react."

Do you think Darren will be a good dad?
"I think, in his mind, he's forced into it from the beginning. Before the babies are born, he tries to block it out of his head - he's in denial about what's going on. He's tried to tell himself that it's no big deal and that it'll be fine, but the reality of it is massive. When the babies have been born, he does step up to the mark and really tries hard to be the father that he wants to be. It changes him a bit and he matures very quickly, like you'd have to. I think he also enjoys it - he feels complete and like he has a purpose in life, whereas before he was always chasing his tail. That's as much as we know for now."

Will this be a long-term storyline for Darren, or will Suzanne leave the village with the children?
"I really don't know at the moment. It's touch and go, because Suzanne thinks that she's made a mistake by coming back so she considers going back to Spain. She thinks that Darren is a bit of a joke, really. She knows he means well but she doesn't think that he's father material. But Darren really fights against that because he wants to make a go of it. Whatever goes on with the babies, I think it'll really mess with his head!"

Were you glad to see Suzanne Hall, who plays Suzanne, return the show?
"Yeah, she's great. Suzanne's an amazing lady: she's great fun to work with and she's obviously an amazing actress as well. I couldn't be happier that she's back."


Have you enjoyed filming the Darren and Nancy romance?
"Yeah, it's great. It's very funny because Darren and Nancy have always sort of hated each other - he's the opposite of her. She's a feminist and he's a male chauvinist pig! For them to get together is a case of opposites attracting - for some reason it works. I think it's because, throughout their pompous ways, they've both had hard times and been through them with each other because they've known each other for so long. They've never seen eye-to-eye, but I think that when they sit down and chat they realise they have a lot more in common than they think. In the past they just didn't want to accept that."

Can Darren and Nancy's relationship survive after the babies arrive?
"Well, this is the thing - with the babies involved, Darren tries to juggle the lot and he asks if they can all move in with Nancy. We're used to Darren thinking of himself, but for the first time he's not - he's thinking of the babies. He thinks that everything will be fine, but for Nancy, taking on Darren, two babies and the mother of the children is all a bit too much! I think it'll be an interesting story - finding out how they get out of it, how it works and whether they'll stick together. I think they do have something special and it's been fun filming it, so hopefully they'll give it a go."

How did the cast feel about reaching 3,000 episodes?
"It's a great milestone for the show. We've done well over the years and, like I say, Hollyoaks always keeps that freshness about it. Every day is different when you're shooting because there's different directors and that's what I enjoy about doing the show - the directors are all doing different things. Hollyoaks has done really well to get where it has considering where it started, and I hope it goes on to progress. We've had different producers in over the years and we've just changed producers again now, so it's onwards and upwards for 2011! I'm looking forward to the future."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has revealed that she wants her character Nancy Hayton to have a massive wedding.

Nancy is currently engaged to Darren Osborne, played by Ashley Taylor Dawson, after they fell for each other late last year.

Fox told Inside Soap of the pair's romance: "It was a relationship that came out of nowhere, but the writers and the audience were so charmed by Nancy and Darren together that it's kept going.

"Everyone wants to be paired up with Ashley, so I just thought, 'Lucky me!' I never thought they were going to last, but we just went for it full throttle." 

Discussing how she would like things to progress for the couple, Fox explained: "I would love a big soap wedding. Nancy's last marriage was horrible - she deserves a good one."

Next week's episodes of Hollyoaks see Darren feeling neglected as Nancy seems distracted by her career ambitions.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has revealed that she wants her character Nancy Hayton to have a massive wedding.
> 
> Nancy is currently engaged to Darren Osborne, played by Ashley Taylor Dawson, after they fell for each other late last year.
> 
> Fox told Inside Soap of the pair's romance: "It was a relationship that came out of nowhere, but the writers and the audience were so charmed by Nancy and Darren together that it's kept going.
> 
> "Everyone wants to be paired up with Ashley, so I just thought, 'Lucky me!' I never thought they were going to last, but we just went for it full throttle." 
> 
> Discussing how she would like things to progress for the couple, Fox explained: "I would love a big soap wedding. Nancy's last marriage was horrible - she deserves a good one."
> ...


Yes I hope they do get hitched

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Ashley Taylor Dawson has admitted that his character Darren Osborne's upcoming wedding plans could be a big mistake.

As first revealed last month, Darren soon decides that a surprise Valentine's Day ceremony would be the perfect romantic gesture for girlfriend Nancy (Jessica Fox) - so he starts plotting the event in secret.

Dawson told Soaplife of the storyline: "He's got The Dog back, is content with life and thinks, 'Why not?' He wants to show Nancy how much he loves her and thinks a surprise wedding will do that."

Asked whether it's a good idea, the actor replied: "I don't think so. What does Darren know about weddings? Nancy would want something classy and Darren doesn't have any cash. He'll have to call in a lot of favours, but he hasn't got many friends.

"But this is Darren for you. He comes up with an idea - a bad one - and has to see it through even though he could end up upside-down in mud."

Hollyoaks launches the storyline later this month.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has expressed her excitement over future plans for her character Nancy Hayton.

The actress, who has been playing Nancy since 2005, recently landed a new deal to stay with the show for the foreseeable future.

Fox told Inside Soap: "I've just signed a new contract, so I'm sticking around for the time being. I get spoilt with really good plots - and what's coming up is, in my opinion, Nancy's biggest storyline.

"It will be a big year for Nancy and Darren, so I'm very excited."

The 28-year-old added that she was glad to see Nancy moving into The Dog with the Osborne clan at the end of last year. She had previously been living at the Osbornes' house for a few months.

Asked to name her favourite place to film, Fox replied: "It used to be Nancy's flat - I was devastated when we had to move out. Our head of design said I could take anything I wanted, so I auctioned Nancy's freaky doll clock for the charity Breast Cancer Care.

"Nancy's actually moved into the pub with the rest of the Osbornes now, and it's very 'her'."

Hollyoaks airs weekdays at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans will see Nancy Hayton's mother Margaret pay a return visit to the village next month, it has been revealed.

Margaret, who was last seen on screen in 2007, could throw a spanner in the works for Nancy's (Jessica Fox) relationship with Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) as All About Soap reports that she is determined to split the pair up once she makes her arrival.

Digital Spy can confirm that actress Darryl Fishwick has reprised the role of Margaret for the return stint.

As fans already know, Darren will soon start plotting a surprise wedding for Nancy, but if Margaret causes trouble, could things go awry for his secret plan?

Hollyoaks will air these scenes in early February.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Ashley Taylor Dawson has insisted that his character Darren Osborne isn't interested in Cindy Longford when she makes a move on him later this month.

Cindy (Stephanie Waring) has been helping Darren to plan his secret wedding to Nancy (Jessica Fox) in recent weeks, while still harbouring feelings for him.

As seen in pictures released at the weekend, Cindy will plant a kiss on Darren unexpectedly next week - leaving him stunned.

However, Dawson told TV Times: "Straight away, Darren pushes her away and says, 'No, I'm with Nancy now'.

"He's been through two weddings with Cindy where he's tried to stop her from going ahead with it so she could marry him instead. She didn't take the bait, and he's over all that."

The actor added that the upcoming return of Nancy's mother Margaret will cause Darren to have second thoughts over his plans for a Valentine's Day wedding - as he realises the date has special significance for Nancy.

"When Darren asks Margaret why she's come over, she says she wants to put flowers on Becca's grave on the anniversary of her death - February 14," he said. "He also finds out that Jake tried to rape Nancy on that date."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks' Nancy Hayton is left reeling next week as her mother Margaret returns from Canada for a surprise visit.

Keen to mend bridges with her daughter, Margaret (Darryl Fishwick) suggests that Nancy should leave the village behind and join her abroad - promising a bright future working for a big newspaper.

However, Margaret's gestures of goodwill don't extend to Nancy's fiancÃ© Darren Osborne (Ashley Taylor Dawson) and she quickly embarks on a nasty scheme to split the couple up. With an oblivious Darren busy plotting his secret wedding to Nancy, is he in danger of losing her altogether due to Margaret's interference? 

Here, Jessica Fox - who plays Nancy - chats to Digital Spy about what's to come.

For the benefit of newer viewers, can you remind us of Nancy's relationship with her mother?
"Well, Nancy is the younger daughter and her older sister Becca was always the apple of Margaret's eye - while Nancy never quite lived up to any of Margaret's expectations. Nancy was a bit like the black sheep of the family, so her relationship with her mum is quite strained and difficult.

"The last time we saw Margaret, she arrived all of a sudden and walked in on Nancy in bed with Jake - who was obviously Becca's ex-husband. Margaret thought that was an absolute disgrace and told Nancy that she never wanted to see her again. After that, Margaret went off to Canada. Nancy and Charlie have been out there to see her since, but I don't think it's something Nancy particularly looks forward to!"

What brings Margaret back to the village?
"Margaret arrives back in the village with an agenda - but Nancy doesn't know what that is. Nancy just thinks that Margaret has come back to see her, but it takes her completely off-guard."

What happens next?
"Because of the difficult mother-daughter relationship they've had, Margaret wants Nancy to leave Hollyoaks and move to Canada. That way, she thinks she can mend everything, get Nancy working for an amazing newspaper, and Charlie will have a better upbringing. 

"But, of course, Darren is in the picture too. Because Darren is a bit of a loveable fool, Margaret turns her nose up at him and thinks that he's not good enough for Nancy. So she starts trying to split them up."


How does she go about it?
"What Margaret does is quite vindictive, actually! You'll see her try to make Nancy doubt her relationship with Darren. It's underhand and cruel, because she plays on Nancy's insecurities and self-doubt. Margaret starts making Nancy feel very insecure in the relationship, and she also starts to feel quite unsure about her future in Hollyoaks."

Cindy is involved in the situation too…
"Yes, Margaret is secretly trying to push Cindy and Darren together. She's constantly stirring and it's evil! She's stirring that relationship up, and there's some scenes where Nancy and Cindy have to compete over who knows Darren better. Cindy comes out on top, so Margaret's attitude is very much, 'There you go - maybe Cindy and Darren should be together'."

Nancy also sees Darren and Cindy in a compromising embrace, doesn't she?
"She does indeed, and that just fuels the suspicions that Nancy already has. Darren isn't cheating on her, but he has been behaving a bit strangely recently as he's been planning the secret wedding. So Nancy has struggled to pin him down and get hold of him. 

"When Nancy sees Darren and Cindy together, it just confirms everything that she thought. To Nancy, it seems that everything her mum is saying is true - that Darren doesn't love her and he has been having an affair."


Does Nancy confront Darren and Cindy?
"Well, I would have expected Nancy to go in there like a bull in a china shop - kicking, screaming, throwing things and ready to rip Cindy's hair off! 

"But I think what's really interesting is that, unusually for Nancy, she can't bring herself to do it. She almost goes into shutdown mode, and you see that this relationship has meant more to Nancy than any other. She's deeply, deeply hurt. 

"Nancy then starts sneaking around and asking people in the village if they know what's going on. But they think that she's talking about the secret wedding, and their reactions and shifty looks fuel her suspicions even further…"

Can Nancy and Darren get through this?
"I hope so! Myself and Ash have had an awful lot of fun working together, so I'd love to see a 'happily ever after'. Well, as much as it can be happy in soapland!"


Did you ever expect the Nancy and Darren pairing to prove so popular?
"Not at all! I think when we first read that they were putting our characters together, we were surprised but we thought, 'Okay - we'll see how that goes'. It was only ever intended to be quite a short-term thing. 

"But then it just seemed to work really well, and they both bring out a really good side in each other's characters. For example, Darren makes Nancy a bit more fun and not quite so uptight, while Nancy brings out a more mature and caring side in Darren. I think that's really fun to see."

If Nancy found out about the secret wedding, would she appreciate the gesture or would she be horrified?
"I think she'd be horrified if I'm perfectly honest, because she is a control freak. Nancy has very definite ideas of what she wants and what she doesn't, and I think for her, half the fun would probably have been in planning the wedding! I don't know if it's Darren's wisest move, but I think Nancy would also see that he has good intentions."

What is Nancy's idea of a dream wedding?
"I think for Nancy, it would be something simple but also quite elegant and a bit vintage, as she likes her vintage style. I think she'd love the complete opposite of Mercedes and Riley's wedding!"

Nancy's fans on our forum are keen to see more of her on the show. Is there a big year ahead storyline-wise?
"It's always hard to judge 100%, but at the moment I've got some really exciting storylines that we're working on. You're going to see a lot more of Nancy this year."


Will we see more of Nancy's friendship with Mitzeee?
"I hope so, because it's such fun! I think the whole girl group worked really well when we did the Hangover episode, and I know we're all really keen to see more of that. But within that group, Nancy and Mitzeee are definitely best friends."

Would you like to see her make friends with any of the newer characters?
"I'd like Nancy and Barney to be friends! I think they'd be really funny together. They're both a bit posh and stiff, but when they've had a few drinks, they get really wild - so I think that could be quite a fun friendship."

How's life at Hollyoaks in general at the moment?
"I think there's a tremendous amount of excitement in the building at the moment. It's a really good sign when all of the actors are running upstairs to check their drawers and see if any new scripts have come out. We can't wait to see what's going to happen next, so there's a great atmosphere at the moment and we're all very excited."

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks' Nancy Hayton is left reeling next week as her mother Margaret returns from Canada for a surprise visit.

Keen to mend bridges with her daughter, Margaret (Darryl Fishwick) suggests that Nancy should leave the village behind and join her abroad - promising a bright future working for a big newspaper.

However, Margaret's gestures of goodwill don't extend to Nancy's fiancÃ© Darren Osborne (Ashley Taylor Dawson) and she quickly embarks on a nasty scheme to split the couple up. With an oblivious Darren busy plotting his secret wedding to Nancy, is he in danger of losing her altogether due to Margaret's interference? 

Here, Jessica Fox - who plays Nancy - chats to Digital Spy about what's to come.

For the benefit of newer viewers, can you remind us of Nancy's relationship with her mother?
"Well, Nancy is the younger daughter and her older sister Becca was always the apple of Margaret's eye - while Nancy never quite lived up to any of Margaret's expectations. Nancy was a bit like the black sheep of the family, so her relationship with her mum is quite strained and difficult.

"The last time we saw Margaret, she arrived all of a sudden and walked in on Nancy in bed with Jake - who was obviously Becca's ex-husband. Margaret thought that was an absolute disgrace and told Nancy that she never wanted to see her again. After that, Margaret went off to Canada. Nancy and Charlie have been out there to see her since, but I don't think it's something Nancy particularly looks forward to!"

What brings Margaret back to the village?
"Margaret arrives back in the village with an agenda - but Nancy doesn't know what that is. Nancy just thinks that Margaret has come back to see her, but it takes her completely off-guard."

What happens next?
"Because of the difficult mother-daughter relationship they've had, Margaret wants Nancy to leave Hollyoaks and move to Canada. That way, she thinks she can mend everything, get Nancy working for an amazing newspaper, and Charlie will have a better upbringing. 

"But, of course, Darren is in the picture too. Because Darren is a bit of a loveable fool, Margaret turns her nose up at him and thinks that he's not good enough for Nancy. So she starts trying to split them up."


How does she go about it?
"What Margaret does is quite vindictive, actually! You'll see her try to make Nancy doubt her relationship with Darren. It's underhand and cruel, because she plays on Nancy's insecurities and self-doubt. Margaret starts making Nancy feel very insecure in the relationship, and she also starts to feel quite unsure about her future in Hollyoaks."

Cindy is involved in the situation tooâ¦
"Yes, Margaret is secretly trying to push Cindy and Darren together. She's constantly stirring and it's evil! She's stirring that relationship up, and there's some scenes where Nancy and Cindy have to compete over who knows Darren better. Cindy comes out on top, so Margaret's attitude is very much, 'There you go - maybe Cindy and Darren should be together'."

Nancy also sees Darren and Cindy in a compromising embrace, doesn't she?
"She does indeed, and that just fuels the suspicions that Nancy already has. Darren isn't cheating on her, but he has been behaving a bit strangely recently as he's been planning the secret wedding. So Nancy has struggled to pin him down and get hold of him. 

"When Nancy sees Darren and Cindy together, it just confirms everything that she thought. To Nancy, it seems that everything her mum is saying is true - that Darren doesn't love her and he has been having an affair."


Does Nancy confront Darren and Cindy?
"Well, I would have expected Nancy to go in there like a bull in a china shop - kicking, screaming, throwing things and ready to rip Cindy's hair off! 

"But I think what's really interesting is that, unusually for Nancy, she can't bring herself to do it. She almost goes into shutdown mode, and you see that this relationship has meant more to Nancy than any other. She's deeply, deeply hurt. 

"Nancy then starts sneaking around and asking people in the village if they know what's going on. But they think that she's talking about the secret wedding, and their reactions and shifty looks fuel her suspicions even furtherâ¦"

Can Nancy and Darren get through this?
"I hope so! Myself and Ash have had an awful lot of fun working together, so I'd love to see a 'happily ever after'. Well, as much as it can be happy in soapland!"


Did you ever expect the Nancy and Darren pairing to prove so popular?
"Not at all! I think when we first read that they were putting our characters together, we were surprised but we thought, 'Okay - we'll see how that goes'. It was only ever intended to be quite a short-term thing. 

"But then it just seemed to work really well, and they both bring out a really good side in each other's characters. For example, Darren makes Nancy a bit more fun and not quite so uptight, while Nancy brings out a more mature and caring side in Darren. I think that's really fun to see."

If Nancy found out about the secret wedding, would she appreciate the gesture or would she be horrified?
"I think she'd be horrified if I'm perfectly honest, because she is a control freak. Nancy has very definite ideas of what she wants and what she doesn't, and I think for her, half the fun would probably have been in planning the wedding! I don't know if it's Darren's wisest move, but I think Nancy would also see that he has good intentions."

What is Nancy's idea of a dream wedding?
"I think for Nancy, it would be something simple but also quite elegant and a bit vintage, as she likes her vintage style. I think she'd love the complete opposite of Mercedes and Riley's wedding!"

Nancy's fans on our forum are keen to see more of her on the show. Is there a big year ahead storyline-wise?
"It's always hard to judge 100%, but at the moment I've got some really exciting storylines that we're working on. You're going to see a lot more of Nancy this year."


Will we see more of Nancy's friendship with Mitzeee?
"I hope so, because it's such fun! I think the whole girl group worked really well when we did the Hangover episode, and I know we're all really keen to see more of that. But within that group, Nancy and Mitzeee are definitely best friends."

Would you like to see her make friends with any of the newer characters?
"I'd like Nancy and Barney to be friends! I think they'd be really funny together. They're both a bit posh and stiff, but when they've had a few drinks, they get really wild - so I think that could be quite a fun friendship."

How's life at Hollyoaks in general at the moment?
"I think there's a tremendous amount of excitement in the building at the moment. It's a really good sign when all of the actors are running upstairs to check their drawers and see if any new scripts have come out. We can't wait to see what's going to happen next, so there's a great atmosphere at the moment and we're all very excited."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has revealed that her character Nancy Hayton would love to start a family with fiancÃ© Darren Osborne.

The actress, who is currently taking centre stage in the soap's Valentine's storyline, told PA that Nancy believes she has chosen a partner for life.

Fox commented: "Getting married is important to Nancy. For all her wanting to be alternative and different, she really just wants to be loved.

"And it's all going terribly well at the moment. She's moved into the Osbornes' where that's going really well, and she's got this big family that care about her, having had no-one for so long. And she loves Darren to pieces and she really wants to get married, have babies and be happy. I think that's what she really wants."

She added: "I don't know if she wants to be a mother just yet, but she may not have a choice!"

Nancy's current storyline comes to a head in the coming days as she prepares to leave the village for a new life in Canada - devastated as she thinks that Darren has cheated on her.

However, when Nancy finds out that Darren has actually been planning a secret wedding, she must decide whether to go through with the ceremony or not.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Fans of Hollyoaks couple Darren Osborne and Nancy Hayton were left delighted tonight (February 15) as the pair's secret wedding storyline had a happy ending.

The popular duo seemed set for a shock split earlier this week when Nancy (Jessica Fox) decided to move away to Canada, wrongly suspecting that Darren was cheating on her with Cindy Longford (Stephanie Waring).

However, the latest episode of the teen soap saw Nancy find out the real reason behind Darren's strange behaviour - before tying the knot with him in emotional scenes.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Ashley Taylor Dawson, who plays Darren, for an exclusive reaction chat about the wedding episode and where things go from here.

Are you glad that Darren and Nancy's wedding went ahead?
"I'm really glad. The whole storyline has been beautifully written. I really enjoyed the fact that it wasn't an obvious affair plot - instead it was just a case of Nancy getting things misconstrued. 

"It's a real relief for Darren that the wedding has now gone ahead, especially as he has often worried that Nancy is too good for him. Darren was mortified when he realised that Nancy thought he'd been cheating on her with Cindy, as it had just been a massive misunderstanding between them."

Why do you think an unlikely pairing like Darren and Nancy work so well together?
"Well, Darren is a male chauvinistic pig and Nancy is a feminist, so you'd think that everything would be against them being together. But somehow opposites have attracted! I think Darren brings the best out of Nancy, while she brings him back to reality and gives him some organisation in his life - which he's definitely in need of. 

"I think the characters work well together and they challenge each other all the time. It's quite comical, even when they're arguing. In many ways, Darren is a typical man and Nancy is a typical woman."


What about Darren and Cindy?
"I think that everything that Darren and Nancy have got in their relationship is quite serious, whereas the Darren and Cindy relationship was just sex, basically! Between those two, it was more of a raw attraction rather than something that would work well in the long-term. At the same time, I thought it was quite sweet that we revisited the Darren and Cindy relationship, because they have been through a lot together. 

"But Darren has matured since then. Their recent goodbye scene was a great one to bring a bit of closure to what they had. I think it shows that Darren is strong and he does want to be with Nancy."

Why was it so important to Darren to have the wedding as a surprise?
"I think it was just typical Darren when he gets an idea in his head! He thought that it would be the best way to show Nancy that he loves her, rather than just doing the normal thing. 

"Darren could have just surprised Nancy by taking her out for a nice meal, but his thinking is always a bit mental! He thought the gesture would be amazing. But he didn't really think about how much Nancy would have liked to organise things!"

What was it like to film the wedding?
"As you will have seen on screen, we filmed the wedding outside, so I was a bit worried that it would be a long and miserable day with bad weather! Luckily, it ended up being a nice day, although it was a bit windy. I enjoyed it - it was a nice group of people, so it was good fun to shoot."


What has the fan reaction been like to the storyline?
"All of the feedback on Twitter has been lovely. Everyone seems to have really enjoyed the storyline and been caught up in it. I put that down to the writing and our new producer Emma Smithwick, as what she's been doing here has been great. 

"I think what we're seeing now is that scenes are having time to breathe. Instead of just having quick little scenes and loads of stories, the viewers are able to invest in the characters more. There's time to empathise with everyone and see every side of the story, rather than just having quick scenes, which can be fun to watch but aren't as engaging."

Will married life change Nancy and Darren?
"I think the only way it will change them is by giving a bit of solidity to their relationship. It proves to both of them how much they mean to each other, so if anything, I think it will make them stronger. 

"They both want the marriage and they want to be together, especially after everything they've been through to get to this point. Hopefully married life will help them to build on what they've already got."


Could there be babies in Darren and Nancy's future?
"It's definitely something that they both want, as everything's going well. I think that's another reason why Darren went ahead with the surprise wedding - he's got the pub back, he feels like he's learned all his lessons, and he's come full circle. This time around, Darren doesn't want to mess anything up and wants to get everything right. Now that they're married, having children is something that they'll look at in the future."

In real life, you and your fiancÃ©e Karen welcomed the arrival of a baby boy last March. How are you finding fatherhood? 
"It's the best thing that's ever happened to me. Every day is amazing as there's something new. He's such a good baby as well - he hardly ever cries, he eats well and sleeps well, so it's like having a little companion buzzing next to you. He's also got the best mum in the world!"

What's next for Darren and Nancy? Can we expect a happy few months on the way for them, or more drama?
"There's a lot of drama on the way and I've thoroughly enjoyed filming it. There's some very exciting stuff coming up, and it's some of the best material that I've had in a long time. I'm loving it."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has revealed that she has recently been filming "emotional" scenes for the soap.

The actress's character Nancy found happiness earlier this month as she tied the knot with partner Darren Osborne (Ashley Taylor Dawson), but more obstacles could be on the way for the pair.

Fox told All About Soap: "There's some really big, emotional stuff coming up. Ashley and I spent the last three weeks of filming crying non-stop.

"Hollyoaks will really explore Darren and Nancy's relationship this year, and I can't wait to see how it all plays out."

In the meantime, Nancy has a big moment ahead next week when she thinks she may be expecting a baby and takes a pregnancy test. However, whether the result will be positive or negative is currently being kept under wraps.

Fox said: "If she were pregnant, it would be hilarious - you'd have Nancy with all these surging hormones, reading books on pregnancy and having Darren running out at 4am to get Chinese food for her! 

"It would be great to watch them trying to cope with it."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has said that the positive response to her character's recent miscarriage storyline was "overwhelming".

Viewers saw Nancy Osborne and husband Darren suffer the sad loss of their unborn child last month, throwing their marriage into turmoil. 

Fox told This Morning today (April 26): "It went on for quite a long time when we were shooting - it was three or four weeks of quite intense stuff. 

"But I was so excited, because it was some of the best scripts I've ever had. The way that it was written just felt really true, and it wasn't hard to conjure up that emotion."

She added: "[I've had] people stopping me on the street saying, 'You've told my story'. It's been overwhelming."

Ashley Taylor Dawson, who plays Darren, praised the soap's bosses for continuing to explore the story as the couple consider the right time to try for another baby.

He said: "It's very true to life and it's what people go through. It's nice that they're holding onto that and it doesn't just end there. It's an ongoing thing like any relationship, so it's just nice to do it justice. The feedback's been great."

Fox and Dawson are up for the 'Best On-Screen Partnership' prize at this year's British Soap Awards, which take place in London on Saturday (April 28).

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Ashley Taylor Dawson has revealed that there is a "party" atmosphere on the set of the new-look Dog In The Pond.

The village's pub has been getting a makeover off-screen in recent months, but has its grand re-opening in tonight's (June 15) episode.

Dawson, who plays Darren Osborne, told Inside Soap: "The old set had lots of nooks and crannies, so often people in the background weren't needed for every shot because they'd be out of sight of the camera.

"But now everyone can be seen - there's nowhere to hide - so pub filming days are like one big party. We get excited and everybody messes around. There's usually someone shouting, 'Shut up!' It's mayhem."

Viewers will see Jack Osborne (Jimmy McKenna) become infuriated in the next few days as the Savages take up residence in their new houseboat just outside The Dog.

Dawson added: "[Jack] asks Darren to find out when they'll be moving the boat, but Darren's not all that bothered because Dodger is his mate. 

"So Jack tells the Savages that if they don't move their boat, he'll take them to court because they're putting his livelihood at risk. And this is just the beginning of the rivalry between the Osbornes and the Savages."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

There is rumours that there is problems with their baby's health

----------


## lizann

I really like them as a couple

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks airs life-changing episodes for Nancy Osborne next week as she goes into premature labour.

Nancy is busy with her continued support of on-the-run friend Mitzeee Minniver (Rachel Shenton) when she suddenly starts suffering agonising pains and has to be rushed to hospital.

As the anxious Osbornes wait for news, an emergency Caesarean is performed on Nancy and her baby boy is brought into the world - but whether he'll be okay remains to be seen.

We recently caught up with Jessica Fox, who plays Nancy, to hear more about the storyline.

2012 is turning out to be a big year for Nancy. Are you enjoying all of the drama?
"Absolutely! When you're in a soap for a long time, you know that you're going to go through cycles of storylines. You'll be at the forefront of something for a while, and then you might be more of a supporting character with lighter stories. 

"But it's really exciting when you know that you've got something big and dramatic coming up - you run up every day and look in the drawer to see if the next script is out. It's brilliant and I'm really lucky that I get to work so closely with both Ashley Taylor Dawson and Rachel Shenton, who I get on really well with."

Over the next few days, we'll see Nancy continuing to support Mitzeee. Does she have any doubts about whether she's doing the right thing?
"None at all! I think Nancy's attitude stems from everything that happened with her sister Becca when she was wrongly accused, sent to prison and ultimately murdered in jail. Because of that, she's really desperate to get this right for Mitzeee - to get her out and take Mercedes down!

"I think the thing with Nancy is that she's a bit like a dog with a bone. If she's decided that she's going to do something, it's very difficult to change her mind. All her focus at the moment is on getting Mitzeee free and clearing her name."

When Nancy and Mitzeee got to know each other in Hollyoaks Later two years ago, did you have any idea their friendship would become so strong?
"I didn't, no! They're such different people on the surface, but deep down Ann Minniver - Mitzeee's alter ego - is very moral, kind and caring and she's a very clever girl. I think those are all things that Nancy responds to and enjoys. Also, I think Mitzeee just makes Nancy laugh. Mitzeee can be a bit silly sometimes, and that makes Nancy smile."

What does Darren think about Nancy's antics?
"He's absolutely furious. Darren can't believe that Nancy is going against the law, is running around and getting stressed - especially while she's heavily pregnant. He urges her to put the baby first, but Nancy thinks he's just being silly and wants him to stop nagging her. Nancy thinks she knows best, as Nancy always does."

What goes through Nancy's mind when she suddenly experiences pains while spending time with Mitzeee?
"Well, she's been feeling slightly off for a couple of days - she's been a bit tired, dizzy and unwell. But she just thinks that's part of the pregnancy and she's got it into her head that now she's had the 20-week scan, everything is going to be fine. 

"When Nancy does start getting pains in her stomach, to begin with she just ignores them. But in the end she realises they're getting more and more painful and she'll have to go to hospital. That's when the panic starts to set in."

Did you do any research into premature births?
"Yes, I did research it. Obviously there's a bit of artistic licence that goes into the scripts, to make things more dramatic or to let the story flow better. But I did do a lot of reading about premature birth and premature babies - all the things that can go wrong and all the things that can go right. 

"Myself and one of the writers actually had a meeting at the Liverpool Women's Hospital. We spoke to one of the midwives who deals specifically with premature babies, which was really helpful."

Does Darren blame Nancy for putting the baby at risk with all her recent stress?
"He does indeed. Because the situation is so traumatic and scary, he doesn't want to let Nancy know that's how he feels. But being Darren, he can't quite hide it! Nancy is very scared about the baby and doesn't really pick up on the fact that Darren is behaving quite strangely at first."

If everything turns out well, what kind of a mother do you think Nancy will be?
"I imagine that she'll be a bit of a neurotic mother, particularly as the baby has arrived so early. I think she'd want to wrap him up in cotton wool and not let him out of her sight. But we'll have to wait and see what happens."

Would you like the Nancy and Mercedes feud to become a long-running one?
"I'd really like that. I think there's a bit of a bad girl in Nancy that has come out during this storyline. She's got more fire in her belly than maybe we'd realised, and I'd quite like to see her go head-to-head with Mercedes or somebody else.

"I always think Nancy is a bit of a moral compass for the show. She knows what's right and she's often the voice of that. I think that's a really good role for her, and it's quite an important one. I think it's quite good to have a strong, intelligent woman in the show."

On a less serious note, your hair has often changed during your time at Hollyoaks. Would you change it again?
"Absolutely - I just need to decide what I want it to be! That's one of my favourite things about being in a soap for a long time - I do get to change my image a lot. 

"I always like to see the reaction, too. When my latest style came out as I'd cut it into a short bob, I got so many tweets from people - some negative, but mostly positive thankfully! When I figure out what I want to do with it next, I'd definitely change it again."

Will Nancy play any role in Esther's bullying story?
"I really hope so. I haven't done as yet, but she is part of Nancy's family in the Osbornes and I hope that they explore that, because they've already had some really lovely scenes together. 

"I'd really like it if Esther were to confide in Nancy at some point, and for Nancy to take her seriously. I think whenever Esther has tried to speak out so far, it's been ignored, misconstrued or not taken seriously. I really want Nancy to be part of that, to believe Esther and help her. But I'd really like Esther to punch Maddie again as well!"

----------

tammyy2j (27-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

No need for a new thread could just be added to the thread for Darren and Nancy that is here already

----------

N.Fan (27-09-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Ashley Taylor Dawson has said that he is hopeful his character Darren Osborne will stay with wife Nancy and have an "exciting" future.

The actor, who has appeared in the soap since 1999, told Bang Showbiz that Darren and Nancy - played by Jessica Fox - have been through "so much" and deserve positive things ahead of them.

He said that he would "definitely" be sad if Darren and Nancy were to split, explaining: "They've been through a lot and they've got a baby now so it's the start of a family and an exciting time for any couple."

Earlier this year, their son Oscar was born prematurely, prior to which Nancy suffered a miscarriage. Despite initially blaming Nancy for Oscar's early birth, Dawson said the pair are now closer.

"We've already had a miscarriage and Darren has felt very strongly that Nancy needs to take it easy because she's running around everywhere and stressing herself out," he said.

"So when we had the premature baby he couldn't get it out of his mind that it was because of Nancy that this has happened and he blamed her. Because of that he lost respect for her and he didn't know how to deal with it."

The on-screen couple said that it would be perfect if Darren and Nancy could take Oscar home for Christmas.

Fox added: "Hopefully he will be home and healthy but we'll have to wait and see."

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2F8yUeHH5

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' new mum Nancy Osborne has an eventful fortnight ahead as she features prominently in the soap's Christmas and New Year storylines.

Nancy is delighted to finally have her baby son Oscar home for the first time since his premature birth in October. However, it's not long before she and husband Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) realise that the youngster isn't responding to sounds, which leads them back to the hospital to seek answers.

With Oscar understandably the focus of attention at the moment, Nancy's nephew Charlie starts to feel unwanted. As the situation comes to a head, Charlie runs away and ends up unconscious when he loses his footing out in the woodsâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jessica Fox, who plays Nancy, to hear more about the dramatic events in store.

How do you feel about being so busy on screen at Christmas and New Year?
"It's really exciting. I think everyone wants to be doing the Christmas material, because there's always something really dramatic going on at this time of year. I don't think I've had a Christmas storyline for a while and it's nice that this one is very family-orientated, so hopefully it will go down well with the viewers."

How have the fans responded to the other big storylines you've had this year?
"This year has been absolutely amazing, and I've enjoyed it so much. The material I've had has been wonderful and the response that I've had from viewers has been really overwhelming. People really seem to have supported Nancy and Darren through the build-up to the wedding, the miscarriage and then Oscar's premature birth. 

"It's been a big old year. I think the fans want Nancy and Darren's relationship to work out, and for them to have a bit of happiness in the New Year."

The Christmas period starts off on a happy note for Nancyâ¦
"It does, because it's amazing for her to finally have Oscar home. Throughout the time that Oscar has been in hospital, she hasn't really been able to concentrate on too much else, as I'm sure anyone who has a poorly baby in hospital would understand. 

"Once Nancy has Oscar home, it seems that everything is coming together and is going to be perfect now. Nancy has got her husband, she's got her child, she's got Charlie and the rest of the family. For a moment it seems like everything is going to fall into place and be wonderful!"

When do the Osbornes realise that Oscar may have a hearing impairment?
"Well, Oscar is crying constantly, nobody is getting any sleep and tensions are running quite high. One day, Nancy has finally got Oscar off to sleep when Darren comes barging in and drops a vase on the floor right next to Oscar's crib, but he doesn't wake up. That's when Nancy and Darren suddenly think, 'Hang on a minuteâ¦'.

"When Oscar was born prematurely, Nancy and Darren were told that there could be difficulties with his development, and hearing was one of the things that was mentioned by the doctor. So automatically, alarm bells start going off."

Had they prepared themselves for this?
"I don't think so - their focus has been on getting Oscar home, and I don't think they've really thought beyond that. When this new issue arises, they're not really sure how to deal with it."

Darren has previously blamed Nancy for the premature birth, so does that issue crop up again?
"Yes, I think the problem of Oscar's premature birth is something that will continue to affect Nancy and Darren. It's not something that Darren can ever quite forgive Nancy for, and it's definitely not something that Nancy will ever forgive herself for. 

"When problems like this do arise, all of those old feelings come up again and Darren doesn't know how to deal with it. Nancy desperately wants Darren to say that it's all going to be okay and they'll get through it, but he's not able to do that for her."

One of the sixth formers, Dylan, is a deaf character currently in the village. Could he become involved in the storyline if Oscar does turn out to be deaf?
"It all depends on what the outcome is when Nancy and Darren seek advice at the hospital over Oscar's hearing, but if the storyline does go further, I think it would be a very sweet friendship if Dylan was to come into the fold. Dylan is already friends with Esther, so maybe he could teach Nancy and Darren some sign language if they do find out that Oscar is deaf."

You're close friends with Rachel Shenton (Mitzeee), who does a lot of work with the deaf community. Have you spoken to her about the storyline?
"Yes, we've talked about it quite a lot. She's always teaching me little bits of sign language anyway and if the storyline does go ahead, I'll definitely be asking her for more advice! If it does turn out to be the case that Oscar is deaf, I also think it'd be nice for myself and Ashley to take some classes and actually learn sign language. That would be amazing."

Throughout this period, Charlie is feeling unwanted. Why is that?
"I think when a new baby comes into a family, some of the older children can sometimes feel a bit left out. With everything that's going on in the mad Osborne house, Charlie is almost bottom of the queue because everyone else is demanding so much attention.

"When Charlie does try to get some attention, unfortunately he faces the wrath of Nancy's temper, because she's at the end of her tether and exhausted with so many commitments. Nancy's outburst frightens Charlie and he ends up running away."

Do the Osbornes have any idea where Charlie might be?
"They're clueless to begin with. He leaves a heartbreaking note saying, 'I know you don't want me anymore'. They go rushing off to look for him, and you'll see that Callum Kane ends up having a theory on where he might be. They go looking in the woods for him, but you'll have to wait and see how it turns outâ¦"

We've heard that Frankie is quick to blame Nancy for this situation. How does Nancy react?
"Nobody is harder on Nancy than Nancy herself. When someone like Frankie or Darren says, 'Yes, that is your fault', it makes Nancy feel so much worse, but she also bites back! She can't help herself - she's got a fiery temper and if you push Nancy far enough, she will turn on you. Frankie says that Nancy is a bad mother, but Nancy fires back very strongly. 

"You'll see that Darren is actually quite supportive of Nancy in these arguments. It's nice that he's backing her up on this occasion."


Â© Lime Pictures


As well as drama, Nancy and Darren do comedy really well. Will there be lighter material ahead in 2013?
"We've got a really exciting year coming up. I think and hope that there'll be a lovely mix of both comedy and drama. Sometimes you can have humour even in the most tragic of circumstances, which I think Hollyoaks is very good at. Hopefully that will come through in the New Year with the material that we're working on."

How would the Osbornes feel if they found out about Esther's bullying ordeal?
"I think they'd be absolutely devastated. All of them would feel as if they've let Esther down massively. The guilt will be very hard for them to bear."

Will Nancy's friendship with John Paul be revisited?
"Yes, we've filmed a couple of scenes together so far, which has been lovely. I think they'll have a friendship that will develop. John Paul doesn't really know anybody in the village yet, and I'm one of the few that's left over from when he was here before."

How will you be spending Christmas this year?
"It'll be a family Christmas, so I'll be spending a lot of time with my mum, my dad, my sister, my two grandmothers and all the cats! Hopefully I'll be spending a lot of it in my pyjamas, too!"


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2FriY22Lu

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Darren Osborne tries to stay strong amid a turbulent time for his family in the soap's Christmas and New Year episodes.

Darren and his wife Nancy are shocked in the coming days when they realise that their newborn son Oscar may be deaf, and they soon have even more on their minds when little Charlie starts to feel unwanted and runs away.

Yesterday, actress Jessica Fox gave us Nancy's take on the events in store, but Digital Spy also recently caught up with Ashley Taylor Dawson - who plays Darren - to hear the story from his character's point of view. Read on to find out what he had to say!

How do you feel about being so busy on screen at Christmas and New Year?
"It's exciting - every Christmas there's always a big storyline, so it's great to be involved in that this year. For Darren and Nancy, it's a very exciting time at first because they've got baby Oscar back home, but then a few questions start to arise about his hearing.

"There's a scene where they're putting him to bed, a vase smashes and Oscar doesn't wake up. Nancy and Darren are left wondering why and they realise that he could be deaf, as this can sometimes happen with premature babies."

Did you do any research for the storyline or did the writers take care of that side?
"Whenever you take on a storyline like this, you always do research and look into it. Also, I've had a child myself and I know from experience that when you have a baby, you're on edge from day one until they reach the age of 18! 

"We've researched a lot of the issues that we've tackled this year, especially the premature birth. We spoke to real-life parents in the same position so that we could understand what they were going through."

What kind of feedback have you seen for Nancy and Darren's big storylines this year?
"The feedback has been amazing and I think we've touched on issues that people can really relate to. Especially the premature birth - I think when you have a baby and something goes wrong, it can just be the worst moment of your life because you're worrying every single day about whether your child is going to survive or not. 

"The response has been incredible through Twitter and fanmail. We've heard from genuine people in the same situations who've told us that we're doing it justice. To hear from those people is really flattering and humbling."

How does Darren feel about Oscar possibly being deaf?
"At first, it's just pure confusion about it. Darren also has some scenes where he's singing to Oscar and he wakes up, so he gets it into his head that everything is fine after all. 

"If they learn otherwise when they head to the hospital for Oscar's appointment, it's going to be a big knock and a new chapter for Nancy and Darren's lives, where they'll have to learn how to deal with this."

Darren previously blamed Nancy for the premature birth, so does he start getting annoyed with her again?
"Darren took that to such extremes the first time round, but in his heart of hearts, he does think that he was right to say that it was Nancy's fault. She'd been rushing round and causing stress when she'd already had a miscarriage, so Darren genuinely believes that to risk anything in that situation was ridiculous.

"But when Darren thought that he might actually lose his wife and told her that he wanted a divorce, that was the lowest of the low for him. He's definitely learned from that and he realises that they need to move forward as a family to get through these problems. This time around, he wouldn't dare go back to those arguments, it's more how they're going to deal with it."

What's your take on Charlie feeling unwanted?
"I think it's just the fact that he's not getting the attention. This can happen with a lot of families when they have a child and a newborn baby in the house. It's very difficult for a young child to understand that some attention is going to be taken away from them. 

"Due to the stress levels of a crying baby, the parents may not even realise that they're not giving the other child enough attention. I think there's a general atmosphere in the Osborne family at the moment where everyone feels really busy. There's so much going on that they're forgetting about Charlie."

Is Darren heavily involved in the search for Charlie when he runs away and ends up in the woods?
"Yeah, I think Darren keeps his head together better than anyone else on this one. He thinks that it's best not to stress and if they all just go out searching it'll be fine, but you'll have to wait and see whether they manage to find him."

How does Darren feel when Frankie blames Nancy for the situation?
"He's absolutely furious. With everything they've been through and the pressures they've been under, he can't believe that Frankie has got the audacity to speak to Nancy like that. Tension is brewing and it kicks off royally at one point!"

Is there any lighter material ahead for Darren and Nancy in 2013?
"I think with Darren and Nancy, the fun thing that we enjoy playing is the simple scenes. There's always a bit of comedy to be found in life itself, or even in an argument. The petty little squabbles can be serious from the inside, but I think for the viewers they can be quite witty and fun. I think it's good to bring light and shade, as otherwise it would be too depressing and dark."

With Rhys dead, would you like Darren to find a new best friend in the village?
"Yeah, it was not only Rhys but Riley as well - it was a double whammy! I think Darren could really do with a bit of male company - someone just to unwind with and talk to when he needs some help. He needs that, as Darren is not the best person to sort himself out."

Dodger's had a few scenes with Darren recently, so maybe he could take on that role?
"Yeah, I think Darren and Dodger have got very close. Darren is a bit too much of a joker for Dodger in some respects though, like when he was treating everything as a joke when Dodger was finding his dad. But then again, if Darren hadn't stuck at it, Dodger wouldn't have resolved that situation.

"I think those two characters have got a lot of respect for each other, but they're too cool to tell each other!"

A few weeks ago, Darren noticed Esther was feeling down but became distracted and didn't pursue it. How would he feel if he knew about the bullying?
"I think Darren has always got the right intentions and normally with these kind of problems, he'd go the wrong way about dealing with them. But with the young kids, he does have a fatherly role.

"There's a few times where Darren tries to help Esther and talk to her, but once again he's distracted by a phone call, or Nancy or the baby. He's always so close to maybe helping out, but he doesn't realise how serious things are with Esther. Her problems completely go under the radar with everyone because they're so busy with their own lives."

Ruby is being really horrible to Esther, but at the same time, she is grieving. Would the Osbornes sympathise with Ruby in that sense or be angry with her?
"I think the initial response would be pure anger. Ruby isn't a blood relative, but she's one of the family now and she's been with the Osbornes for quite a while. To turn against one of your own like that is despicable if you're an Osborne. I think the initial thought will be pure anger and Ruby would have a very hard time getting over it."

How are you spending Christmas this year?
"I'm just looking forward to being with my family and doing absolutely nothing for the first time ever! Normally I want to go out every night and have fun, but this year I just want to chill, see my friends and family, and that'll be enough for me!"


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2FxUGLdP0

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Darren is horrified when he discovers his wife Nancy lying unconscious, in an upcoming storyline.

Nancy takes an overdose of painkillers after becoming increasingly addicted to them over the next few weeks.

Darren will become aware of Nancy's addiction after he finds her scrabbling around on the floor in search of a spilt box of pills, All About Soap reports.

Nancy becomes increasingly distressed when Frankie gets rid of all the medication in the house in preparation for Ester's homecoming.

Viewers will then see Nancy steal some of Ester's medication, causing a devastated Frankie to assume her granddaughter of trying to take her own life again. 

Nancy overhears Frankie accusing an oblivious Ester of taking the pills. However, instead of confessing to it, Nancy swallows the medication herself, causing her to fall unconscious.

----------

lizann (12-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks fans see Nancy Osborne pushed to the edge next week as she seems to be growing increasingly dependent on painkillers.

Nancy has been taking pills since the arrival of baby Oscar last October with no obvious cause for concern. However, when Frankie starts removing all medication from the house in preparation for Esther's return from hospital, Nancy struggles to cope without her regular fix and resorts to desperate measuresâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jessica Fox, who plays Nancy, to hear about the storyline and how 2013 will be a big year for her character.

Why has Nancy been driven to such a desperate point?
"Well, Nancy started taking the painkillers after having the caesarean last year, which is quite normal as it helps you to deal with the pain of quite a large operation. 

"Since then, it's been one stress after another for Nancy. Oscar was premature and that led to problems between her and Darren, and they later discovered that Oscar was deaf. Esther has also tried to take her own life recently, and now the Osbornes are facing the possibility of losing the pub and their livelihood.

"So many things have happened to Nancy in quick succession, so she's been using the painkillers as a way to cope, without really realising that she's becoming reliant on them. Now she's got to the point where she can't really get through the day without taking them, but it's all still very much in secret."

How did you feel about taking on the story?
"I think it's a really good storyline. Painkiller addiction is such a massive problem, but people don't often talk about it. Sometimes it's even glamorised in Hollywood when we hear about celebrities who are addicted to prescription medication. 

"It's an interesting storyline for Hollyoaks to do and it's also quite a subtle one, because unlike other drugs or alcoholism, the signs of somebody becoming addicted are quite difficult to spot. That makes it much more interesting to play."

Does Nancy realise how serious her own problem is?
"Not at all. Nancy's incredibly self-righteous and always thinks that she's able to cope with any situation that life throws at her! Admitting that she has a problem - if and when that happens - will be incredibly difficult for her.

"I think Nancy is incredibly embarrassed and full of shame that she's got this wonderful husband, a beautiful child and her family all around her, yet she still needs these pills to get her through the day."

With Esther due to return home from hospital, Frankie starts getting rid of all the medication in the house. How does Nancy react?
"She panics! So far it's been her dirty little secret, but then when Frankie goes on this mad clear-out of the flat, Nancy starts to wonder where she's going to get her fix from. She's shocked when she finds out that Frankie's been through her bedroom and handbag to throw pills away. That's when the story steps up a gear, because the withdrawal symptoms are quite hard to deal with."

What happens next?
"Nancy ends up stealing some of Esther's medication, but then of course Frankie realises that there are some missing and assumes that Esther has taken them. Nancy doesn't want to own up, but in the end she has to. However, she insists that it wasn't a big deal and she just had a headache.

"Not long after that, Nancy takes some pills and passes out. But she's still in a massive state of denial about what she's doing and the effect that it's having on her family. With Oscar crying all the time because he's teething, Nancy tells Darren that she was just really tired."

Why does Nancy turn to Doctor Browning for help?
"She goes to see her own doctor first, who says that they've already written her numerous prescriptions and that's it. They refuse to give her any more, which leaves Nancy feeling extremely frustrated. She becomes very, very desperate and the only person she can think of who might be able to help her is Doctor Browning. 

"Nancy goes to see him and lays on a massive sob story of how difficult her life is, not realising that Browning is delighted that he's now got someone else he can play with!"

Sienna then gets suspicious about Nancy's behaviour and reckons she's having an affair! Does Sienna confront Nancy?
"She does, and Nancy tells her very sharply to keep her nose out!"

We've been hearing rumours that Nancy and Darren have a very big year coming up. Are you excited about where things are heading?
"I'm very excited. We had such a brilliant year last year, and I so enjoyed all of the storylines that we had - from the wedding, to the miscarriage to the premature baby storyline. I'm so proud of everything that Ashley [Taylor Dawson] and I have done.

"To hear that we've got even bigger and better stuff coming up this year is incredibly exciting. I'm thrilled."

Do you think the Osborne family are trusting Sienna too easily?
"Well, when you've lived in the Hollyoaks village, you are a bit silly if you trust someone the moment they walk through the door - but we all have our faults! (Laughs.) Sienna is certainly very charming."

With quite a few popular cast members leaving Hollyoaks recently, who will you miss the most?
"It's broken my heart that Rachel Shenton and Bronagh Waugh have left us. That's been a big blow for me because not only are they lovely human beings and my very dearest best friends, they're also brilliant people to have in the building. They create a great atmosphere at work, so it's a shame that they've left."

Do you think the show will bounce back from these big character exits?
"Absolutely I do. Everything that we've got coming up at the moment sounds so exciting. We've got a lot of new people joining, which always creates massive amounts of energy. That's brilliant, and there are some very talented people in the building.

"It's also great to have Bryan Kirkwood back as executive producer. We all missed him when he left, and there's been such a buzz in the building now that he's back."

Nancy was great friends with Mitzeee. Do you think she'll become friendly with Mitzeee's sister Maxine too?
"I think she will become friendly with Maxine, but what you'll see is that Nancy is going on her own journey. She won't have too many friends in the village, if I'm honest. 

"I think trying to recreate the friendship that Nancy and Mitzeee managed to have, which was very unlikely, would be hard. At the moment, she's very much going on her own path."

The British Soap Awards voting opened last week, so is there anything you'd say for why our readers should be voting for Hollyoaks?
"They should always vote for us because we are the underdog! It's been an incredible year for Hollyoaks with some brilliant storylines, brilliant stunts and amazing performances. It'd be nice for that to get some recognition."

----------

tammyy2j (21-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actress Jessica Fox has promised a big year ahead for her character Nancy and on-screen husband Darren.

Nancy is currently battling with an addiction to painkillers which will escalate next week when Frankie starts removing all medication from the house in preparation for Esther's return.

However, Fox has promised that there is bigger and better stuff on the horizon for Nancy over the next coming months.

Speaking to Digital Spy, she said: "We had such a brilliant year last year, and I so enjoyed all of the storylines that we had - from the wedding, to the miscarriage to the premature baby storyline. I'm so proud of everything that Ashley [Taylor Dawson] and I have done.

"To hear that we've got even bigger and better stuff coming up this year is incredibly exciting. I'm thrilled."

Fox also revealed that she was 'heartbroken' by some of the recent cast exits.

"It's broken my heart that Rachel Shenton and Bronagh Waugh have left us. That's been a big blow for me because not only are they lovely human beings and my very dearest best friends, they're also brilliant people to have in the building," she added.

"They create a great atmosphere at work, so it's a shame that they've left."

> Read Digital Spy's full interview with 'Hollyoaks' star Jessica Fox

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (21-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has revealed that Nancy Osborne's new storyline will be her biggest one ever.

Nancy's future with husband Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) is currently under threat due to her painkiller addiction and the meddling influence of family friend Sienna Blake (Anna Passey), who frames her for a shock accident next month.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the British Soap Awards 2013, Fox confirmed that the story will be a slow-burner, running all the way until the end of the year.

Fox teased: "There's so much good stuff coming up. It's the juiciest, most exciting, most dramatic stuff that I've ever had on the show."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks fans can expect more shocking behaviour from schemer Sienna Blake next month as she continues with her mission to take Nancy's place in the Osborne family.

When Sienna (Anna Passey) spots that Nancy and Darren's marriage is well and truly back on track, she decides to throw another spanner in the works and asks Doctor Browning to get her some painkillers.

Once Sienna has the pills she wants, she uses them to secretly drug Nancy (Jessica Fox), who is completely oblivious to what's happening. 

As the pills cause Nancy's behaviour to become increasingly erratic again, Darren is left concerned that she hasn't beaten her painkiller addiction after all.

A confused Nancy is quick to insist that she's completely clean, and when Darren decides to believe her, Sienna is frustrated that her efforts have come to nothing.

Taking her antics a step further, Sienna causes another worrying incident as she pushes baby Oscar's pram into the path of Joe Roscoe's oncoming car. 

Nancy spots the runaway buggy and doesn't realise that Sienna has already taken Oscar out of the stroller. Thinking her young son is in danger, she ends up rolling over Joe's bonnet, while a satisfied Sienna watches on, cradling Oscar

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks' troubled mum Nancy Osborne will punch Sienna Blake when she realises that the schemer is responsible for her recent problems.

Sienna, played by Anna Passey, has recently launched a ruthless scheme to take Nancy's place in the Osborne family and will seemingly stop at nothing to get what she wants.

As reported at the weekend, Sienna's next stunt sees her start secretly drugging Nancy so that Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) thinks his wife has succumbed to her painkiller addiction again.

When Nancy later takes a drugs test to prove that she is clean, she is baffled when the results come back positive. However, all becomes clear when Doctor Browning (Joseph Thompson) tells Nancy that Sienna has been approaching him for pills on her behalf.

Jessica Fox, who plays Nancy, told All About Soap: "By this point, she's been thrown out of the pub and she can't understand why Darren's so upset when she's convinced that she's clean. Nancy goes to confront Doctor Browning, and he's adamant that she's been asking Sienna to come and collect the pills for her - and that's when Nancy realises exactly what Sienna's been up to."

Revealing how Nancy reacts, the actress added: "She punches her in the face! It was brilliant to film - I loved it. But I was really nervous - I came close to actually whacking Anna for real!"

At the end of her tether following all the recent trouble, Nancy tells Darren that he'll have to choose between her and Sienna.

Fox said: "I hope viewers are on Nancy's side and they all cheer when she hits Sienna! Wouldn't it be awful if someone infiltrated your family in real life and no-one would believe you when you tried to point it out? I can't say who Darren picks - you'll have to wait and see."

----------

lizann (04-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks favourite Darren Osborne this week made a decision he might live to regret as he chose scheming Sienna Blake over his troubled wife Nancy.

Ruthless Sienna (Anna Passey) has been exploiting Nancy's painkiller addiction by secretly drugging her in recent episodes, but Darren remains oblivious to the reality of the situation.

With wrongly-accused Nancy (Jessica Fox) now on the outer, Digital Spy caught up with Ashley Taylor Dawson - who plays Darren - to see if there is any hope left for his character's marriage.

How are you finding the Sienna storyline so far?
"The storyline has been amazing and it's really blown me away. Getting the scripts each week has been a bit like a rollercoaster. Just when you think it might die down a little bit, something else happens! Darren's really in a washing machine of emotions at the moment, and to play that is great. Every day I'm coming into work to do very strong scenes, so I'm really enjoying it."

Darren and Nancy make a great couple, but do you prefer it when they're going through some drama?
"I do enjoy all the drama, yeah. I think one thing the writers have done in the past is try to make Darren and Nancy a really strong couple, just to prove that it's not always doom and gloom! After some fun times, it's now relentless drama for them - it's really non-stop.

"I know I can speak for myself, Jess and Anna when I say that the storyline has been great fun for all of us to film. It hasn't ended yet, and we don't know when or how it's going to end."

What's going through Darren's mind now that he's chosen Sienna over Nancy?
"Right from the beginning, Darren has been shocked by Nancy's painkiller addiction, because it's so unlike her. At first Darren wanted to support her and be a loyal husband, but he feels that she's lied to him quite a few times now. Darren really can't see that it's Sienna who's been stirring everything up with the more recent problems.

"Darren now feels that he's done everything he can to support Nancy and be there for his wife, but now that his young child has been put in danger on a few different occasions, it's the final nail in the coffin. He believes that the best and safest thing for the Osborne family at the moment is for Nancy to keep her distance.

"Throughout everything that's happened, Darren also thinks that Sienna has been his rock with all of her advice - little does he know that it's poisonous! That's why he's chosen Sienna and gone down this route."

Does Darren still love Nancy?
"He's desperately in love with her. She's his first real love. They're married and they've been through so much together with the premature birth and Oscar being deaf. Some relationships wouldn't survive those sorts of problems, but Darren and Nancy have always been so tight as a unit. Now this has happened, it's really hard for the pair of them. 

"However, Darren knows that there's not much else he can do for Nancy at the moment. He's got experience of addiction himself and he knows that he needs to shock Nancy out of it. In his eyes, if she won't put her child and husband before the drugs, then she's a lost cause."

Is Darren falling in love with Sienna, or is it more of a physical attraction?
"When Nancy was away for her mother's funeral, Darren did strike up a genuine bond with Sienna. It felt like quite an innocent and sweet relationship. I think Darren choosing Sienna over Nancy is just perfect timing and easy for him. When you have something bad going on in your life, you lean on someone and Sienna has been there every step of the way.

"With that said, I don't really think it's a genuine love between Darren and Sienna, and I think Darren will come to realise that himself. Funnily enough, there are some scenes coming up where Tom puts some words in Darren's ear and makes him realise that he's not with Sienna for the right reasons. He's on the rebound."

How hard do you think Nancy will fight to get her family back?
"Nancy is a little warrior, isn't she? She'll do everything she can and she won't stop until she gets her husband and baby back. At the end of the day, Nancy is a good mother and a good wife."

Can you see Darren having to do a lot of grovelling to Nancy in the future?
"Definitely! He's been completely fooled and manipulated by Sienna. I do relate to Darren's point of view, though. You'd never think or suspect that someone would act in the way Sienna does. I think someone said once, 'Nobody pulls the wool over Darren's eyesâ¦ apart from everybody!' I think that might be a bit harsh though, as he genuinely is trying to do the right thing!"

Now that Darren is with Sienna, would you like him to have some scenes with evil Patrick?
"I've actually had a few scenes with him recently. Jeremy Sheffield is a fantastic guy and his character is brilliant. Patrick is so disturbed and a real control freak, but again, Darren doesn't see any of that. He just sees what he wants to see, although he does try to stand up to Patrick a bit. I'm sure there'll be more down the line."

Have you seen much reaction to this storyline from your fans on Twitter?
"I have and it's been a great reaction. People seem to be really enjoying the storyline. It's almost like a pantomime thing with people saying, 'She's behind you!' Lots of people are saying, 'Come on Darren, wake up!' 

"At the same time, a lot of people are loving the character of Sienna. I've seen tweets from people saying that they actually like Darren and Sienna together, which is funny. But I think the hardcore fans will always want to see Darren and Nancy together."

As a long-serving cast member, how do you think things are going with the show in general?
"Morale at Hollyoaks is the best it's been for years. After doing so well at the Soap Awards, we're all continuing to work really hard. Since Bryan Kirkwood has come back, there's been more changes and I think the show is back at its best. We've got so much good stuff coming up and the scriptwriting is fantastic. 

"I'd say I'm probably the happiest I've been since I started at Hollyoaks. To say that is a bold statement, but it's true. I've been here for years, so if anything I should be going the opposite way - I should be miserable by now!"

Are you looking forward to the show's 18th birthday?
"Yes, I am. The show has done incredibly well to get to that milestone. I think some people don't even realise that Hollyoaks has been on the TV for that long! Nick Pickard is going to be at the helm as he's currently involved in a great storyline. He's got Hollyoaks Later coming up too, so it's great to see him getting the rewards of being such a long-serving cast member."

With all the old faces coming back, were you sad not to be involved in Later this year?
"I was a little bit! I did have a bit of a joke with the producer about that! (Laughs.) But I think I'm just so busy in the main show at the moment, so there wasn't time to fit me in. They're filming Hollyoaks Later abroad, while I've been busy here in the studio every single day, even on Saturdays. 

"The proof's in the pudding, so as long as I'm getting good stories and good scripts, I really can't complain. I'd love to be in a Hollyoaks Later series, but I'm sure my time will come!"

We had an article recently on you helping to shave Nick Pickard! What was that experience like?!
"It was an experience that I could not miss! (Laughs.) Nick explained to me that he was getting his whole body shaved for the cancer storyline, and he wanted me to shave his eyebrows. I told him he was a nutter for choosing me, but he knew that I'd love it and it just made the whole thing more fun. 

"To be fair, we had a good giggle doing the eyebrow I did, but then with the eyebrow that the lady did, Nick was screaming his eyes out! I think I was good moral support, even though I was thoroughly enjoying myself. Fair play to Nick - he was there for two hours, was bright red raw and he took it like a man!"

Kieron Richardson often says in his interviews that he wants more scenes with you. Would you like Ste and Darren to become friends?
"Yeah! Kieron's a great guy and I love him to bits, but in the show we've always had a bit of a frosty relationship. The only time we ever work together is when Ste comes to the bar, but we do tend to add a few little extra bits to our scenes. Myself and Kieron are usually like passing ships in scenes, but I'd love to do more stuff with him."

----------

tammyy2j (19-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

cant believe darren slept with sienna already

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Nancy Osborne will face serious danger next month as Sienna Blake's scheming intensifies.

Nancy is left horrified as she is accused of kidnapping her baby son Oscar and young nephew Charlie thanks to Sienna's latest games.

After Sienna (Anna Passey) has dropped the bombshell that she is pregnant with Darren's baby, she encourages Nancy to take Oscar and Charlie away from The Dog in the Pond for good.

Nancy agrees to the idea, but soon finds herself wanted by the police as Sienna falsely claims that Nancy assaulted her and snatched the youngsters.

As a panicking Nancy flees from the police, the situation spirals completely out of control and she finds herself in a terrifying situation on a car park roof.

Jessica Fox, who plays Nancy, told All About Soap: "She drives off with the boys, but now Nancy is in absolute flight mode. As she's driving, a police car comes one way up the road, and to avoid it she turns left and finds herself at the entrance of a multi-storey car park.

"Nancy's got no option but to go in, but she starts going further and further up the car park. The police cars are in hot pursuit, and Nancy loses control of the vehicle."

The actress added: "She thinks this has gone far enough, so she goes to get the kids, but she finds the back end of the car is hanging over the car park's roof. Will she get out in one piece? I can't tell you, but I can promise that what happens next is just brilliant!"

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Thursday, August 15 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

lizann (30-07-2013), tammyy2j (30-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

when will sienna get caught out and surely she isn't really pregnant

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has changed her hairstyle again.

The actress, who plays fan favourite Nancy Osborne, has returned to a much shorter style and has shared the transformation with fans on Twitter.


Jessica Fox's new hairstyle
Â© Twitter / @JesslaFox


Fox had her hair cut this afternoon (August 1) and initially teased that it was an "exciting" day for her.

Afterwards, she tweeted: "And finished result thanks to the amazing @JayneMahon and @andrew_collinge I LOVE IT!!  :Smile: "

She added: "Obviously need a whole new wardrobe nowâ¦"

Hollyoaks viewers have seen a variety of hairstyles for Nancy over the years and fans will have to wait and see whether the latest change is part of a storyline or not.

Nancy is currently at the centre of an intense plot on the Channel 4 soap, which has seen scheming Sienna Blake (Anna Passey) attempt to steal her life.

The ongoing story intensifies later this month as Sienna's antics lead to deadly danger for Nancy on the top of a multi-storey car park.

----------


## Perdita

Life goes from bad to worse for Hollyoaks favourite Nancy Osborne next week as she falls into yet another of Sienna Blake's traps.

When scheming Sienna (Anna Passey) convinces Nancy to flee the village with her son Oscar and nephew Charlie, she sparks a dramatic chain of events which culminates in huge danger for Nancy on the roof of a multi-storey car parkâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jessica Fox, who plays Nancy, to hear her thoughts on the gripping storyline.

What has the Nancy and Sienna storyline been like for you to film?
"It's been really good, because there's been so many different highs and lows to it. There are moments where you think that Nancy is going to get her power back and be reunited with her family, but then Sienna always seems to up her game and the rug is pulled from under Nancy's feet again! 

"It's also been great as an actress to see Nancy become such a broken woman. It's really interesting to play, because she's usually so feisty and so strong. Now we're finding her really questioning herself and her values."

What kind of reaction are you seeing from the viewers?
"I've been really lucky, because I'm the 'goodie' in the storyline and the feedback is really amazing. Being on Twitter, we get instant responses from the viewers and people tell us very quickly whether they like something or they don't! 

"Out of all my years at Hollyoaks, this definitely seems to be the storyline that's getting the biggest reaction, which can only be a good thing. I do feel sorry for poor Anna because she's getting the tough end of it, but I think we're all pleased that the fans are so invested in the story."

Is there a part of you that's been sad to see Nancy and Darren's marriage torn apart?
"I think more than anything I'm just enjoying the drama. Sometimes people say, 'Oh, I just want Nancy and Darren to be happy', but I'm sure that if they were happy for about a month, the audience would start to find them boring. The nature of soap is to have highs, lows and lots of drama, as that allows us to see where we can push the different characters to.

"Nancy and Darren have been such a tight unit since they got together, and they've had an awful lot thrown at them. At some point something had to give, and it just so happens that Sienna has now entered the picture and started destroying Nancy's life."

Have the producers told you what the outcome of the storyline will be?
"I'm still in the dark, to be honest! I know some of the main points of what's coming up and what we'll be filming immediately, but I don't know the ending or the outcome yet. Maybe there isn't one, maybe it's just going to go on forever! (Laughs.) We'll all just have to wait and see."

Are you surprised that there are some fans who support Darren and Sienna as a couple?!
"I'm not surprised, as I think Darren is such a well-loved character on the show, so if he seems to be happy on screen, a lot of people get behind that. But I think if you peel it all away, you can remember all of the fun times that Nancy and Darren had, and also what brought them together in the first place. 

"That's all still there, and there's some really interesting stuff on the way in upcoming episodes where Darren really starts to miss his wife. He starts to realise that he was on to a bit of a good thing, and now he's given it all up for the new woman in his life."

Have any of the scenes been challenging to film?
"A lot of the scenes have been challenging to film, particularly the recent scenes where Nancy was thrown out of The Dog and was pushed to the point where Sienna convinced her that she'd asked for the painkillers. 

"We saw Nancy so broken and then she was tempted to take the painkillers for real, only for Darren to walk in. That meant portraying a real hysterical emotion which can be quite difficult - especially as filming takes place over a couple of hours, so I had to maintain it for quite a while!"

Why does Nancy take Oscar and Charlie next week?
"By this point, Nancy has alienated herself from everyone in the village and she has nobody to turn to. Sienna then turns around and tells Nancy that Darren is never going to let her see Oscar and Charlie, so she should just take the kids away and start again somewhere else. Sienna makes Nancy believe that it's her only option. Nancy wouldn't normally believe this, but she is feeling so low that she does end up taking the children.

"The next day, Nancy wakes up in the car and realises that she's made a terrible mistake. She's about to go back to the village, but then she hears a news report on the radio which accuses her of abducting the kids and assaulting Siennaâ¦"

What happens next?
"Nancy goes to Sandy Roscoe for help, but Joe rings Darren to tell him that Nancy and the kids are there. Darren arrives with the police, so Nancy does a runner with the children for a second time. She ends up driving like a mad woman, with police all around her. 

"With nowhere else to go, she makes her way into a multi-storey car park and the police chase culminates in Nancy's car on the roof with the back end hanging off the buildingâ¦"

What were those stunt scenes like to film?
"They were really exciting to film. It took us about five days to film in total, which is a huge amount of time for Hollyoaks to spend on something. First of all we filmed at a car park in Liverpool for all of the interior scenes and the scenes on the car park roof. But we couldn't film there for the special effects with the car hanging over the building, so we had a second location at the docks, where they set up the car on a lot of containers. It was really enjoyable to be a part of."

When Sienna does get her comeuppance, do you want Nancy to be the one who puts the final nail in her coffin?!
"Absolutely! I am looking forward to it, because you always want the good guy to triumph in the end. I personally would feel a bit short-changed if it wasn't Nancy who brings Sienna down after everything that's happened. It would only be fair if Nancy works to get her family back and outs Sienna!"

With Sienna finding it so easy to cause problems, do you think it shows Nancy and Darren were already on rocky ground?
"I think their marriage had been under a huge amount of strain. They'd got married, Nancy had a miscarriage shortly afterwards, and then they had to deal with Oscar's premature birth and the problems with his hearing. After that, Esther tried to take her own life, so it really was one thing after another! Sienna just happened to pop up at precisely the right time to cause mayhem."

You're up for 'Best Actress' at the Inside Soap Awards this year, while the Nancy/Sienna plot is up for 'Best Storyline'. How do you feel about being in the running?
"I'm really thrilled, as it's lovely to be nominated. The storyline has been embraced by the audience so much, so I'm really hopeful for the 'Best Storyline' award. If I do get anywhere close for the other award, I'd really have to share it all with Ashley [Taylor Dawson, who plays Darren], because I wouldn't be able to do any of this if it wasn't for him."

----------

tammyy2j (13-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

we need nancy back on screen to continue her storyline soon

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks delivered yet another shocking storyline twist in its latest episode as Darren Osborne was revealed as Sandy Roscoe's secret son.

Fans had suspected for a while that Darren's father Jack (Jimmy McKenna) had a connection to the Roscoe clan, but few will have guessed the real bombshell which now threatens to tear both families apart.

Ashley Taylor Dawson, who plays Darren, caught up with Digital Spy today (September 23) for an exclusive chat about the big twist, the repercussions for Darren, and his life off-screen as he competes on Strictly Come Dancing and prepares to become a father again.

How do you feel about Darren being Sandy's son?
"When I found out about this storyline, I thought it was fantastic. I was buzzing because it's such a massive reveal. The writers set it up so that it looked like Joe was Jack's son, and I think they were playing around with the idea for a while - they weren't sure which way they were going to take the storyline.

"Once it was confirmed that Darren would be Sandy's son, I thought it was great. It's fantastic as an actor to have such a big storyline, and it's going to turn Darren's whole world upside down because his whole life has been a lie. The scripts are some of the best ones that I've had for a long time."

When were you told for definite which way it was going?
"It was a couple of months beforehand - we've known for quite a while. We did some scenes where we first met the Roscoes, and then they finalised the idea afterwards. As Jack already knew Sandy, if you look back now, you'll see little details that we put in which hinted at the massive secret.

"Once the writers had made their decision, we were called in for a meeting and told to have it in our minds for the scenes we were playing. It was all quite subtle at first, but obviously it's now all come to a head with the big reveal at the pub."

Hollyoaks is becoming known for keeping its biggest storyline twists under wraps. Is it hard to keep those secrets?
"It is hard, because obviously there are spoilers that go out for the show. I was very passionate about keeping this a secret and not giving any teasers beforehand. The writers have done a great job with the storyline because they've sent everyone up the wrong path, thinking that Joe must have been Jack's son. Nobody was expecting Darren to be Sandy's son and I think it's more special for the viewers when these things are a genuine surprise."

The episode aired on E4 on Friday, so has there been a big reaction from the fans?
"Definitely. Twitter has gone mad and everyone is shocked about it! It's also great that they can now see the repercussions of everything that's happened. 

"Tuesday's episode is a special one, as there are only five or six people in it. It was great to have long scenes which could breathe. With so much going on in the show, we're usually cutting from one thing to another. These scenes were a bit more like ones in a drama which would air in a later timeslot. It was fantastic to get that opportunity while playing out this new storyline. I went over to Jimmy's the night before we filmed it so we could really go through those scenes together."

Can Darren forgive Jack for lying to him?
"Darren has already had a tough couple of years, and he's had problems with his dad in the past. He found it hard to love his dad, because he felt that Jack hadn't really looked after him. It's been a long road for them, but they've become closer recently and they got to a point where they could confide in each other.

"Darren now knows that his dad has been lying to him for his whole life. You can only imagine what that does to someone - it ruins them. It's going to take a long time for Darren to forgive Jack for that."

Are you excited to now have five new half-brothers in the show?
"Yes! This is the thing - Darren hasn't really seen eye-to-eye with the Roscoes from the beginning. He doesn't get on well with Sandy either, as we've just seen when he called her a slag! With the boys, Darren's had fights with Joe before and he dragged Jason into the pub over the Price Slice robbery. He's more or less fallen out with all of them, so the family he's taking on board is one he despises and has no respect for! The repercussions are hard to swallow for Darren."

How do you feel about Darren turning against Nancy recently?
"From Darren's point of view, everything he's doing is the right thing. He's trying to be a father, he's trying to be a family man and he's trying to be fair with everyone. As far as Darren can see, Sienna was beaten up, Nancy did run away from the police with the kids, she did end up on the edge of a building, and he has seen her taking drugs. 

"The viewers see the other side, but Darren thinks that Nancy has lost the plot. It's very hard for him to take that, because he obviously loves her and they've got so much history together. He's trying to rebuild his life with Sienna, who seemingly does nothing but care for him. However, he is very conscious of the fact that if Sienna wasn't telling him she's pregnant, he wouldn't be with her."

We're hearing that October will be a massive month for Hollyoaks as the show turns 18. Will you be involved in that?
"Yes! It's a lovely milestone for Hollyoaks and it's done so well over the years. Right now the scripts are brilliant, we have a talented cast and it's nice to see that the viewing figures are going up. We've got relentless drama and relentless storylines, so I'm proud to be here."

How's everything going with Strictly Come Dancing?
"It's been an absolute rollercoaster of emotions. Obviously I've got a baby on the way who is due this Thursday, and that's the day I travel to London ahead of the first live shows on Friday and Saturday. Everybody at Strictly is wonderful and to be part of something so huge is quite overwhelming. The dancing has been going alright, but it's a completely new ball park and I'm out of my comfort zone. I'm enjoying every minute of it, though.

"I keep saying at the moment that I've got three 'problems' - I'm in work full-time, I'm doing Strictly and we're expecting a new baby. They're wonderful problems to have, but they seem like they're tearing my world apart! I just feel very lucky at the moment and my fiancÃ©e is my hero, because she's dealing with this while she's pregnant. I'm very proud of her as well."

Will Hollyoaks give you a lighter workload to help you out with Strictly training?
"They can't, because when the Strictly call came in, my fate as Darren and all of my storylines had already been decided! But like I say, it's a wonderful position to be in. I'm so happy at Hollyoaks, it's fantastic to be part of Strictly, and to have a baby on the way is amazing. I wouldn't want it any other way."

----------

lizann (23-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

hope ruth comes back now

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks favourite Nancy Osborne has been off screen in recent weeks, but actress Jessica Fox has told Digital Spy that she will be "stronger than ever" when she makes her return.

Nancy lost the support of her family over the summer thanks to the ruthless scheming of twisted Sienna Blake (Anna Passey), who managed to convince everyone that Nancy was mentally unstable.

Fox also gives her thoughts on whether there is any hope for Nancy and Darren's future following the breakdown of their marriage.

Upcoming episodes will see Sienna start wearing a baby bump in order to continue the faÃ§ade that she is expecting Darren's child.

Darren and Sienna walk in on Nancy.
Â© Lime Pictures
Darren and Sienna in Hollyoaks

However, with more characters starting to become suspicious, Sienna looks likely to unravel as she desperately tries to keep her deception going.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...prisoners.html

----------

lizann (07-10-2013)

----------


## lizann

nancy sleeps with joe

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks favourite Nancy Osborne has finally been vindicated over the last week after exposing Sienna Blake's true colours at last.

Nancy had waited for months to get the opportunity for revenge against scheming Sienna (Anna Passey), but there was no chance to celebrate as a violent showdown between the bitter enemies led to Nancy suffering a brain injury.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jessica Fox, who plays Nancy, to chat about the dramatic episodes and what's in store next for the Osbornes.

What were the 'Fall of Sienna' episodes like to film?
"They were so much fun to film. The resolution and the 'Fall of Sienna' has been a long time coming, and Nancy being vindicated is incredibly satisfying to play. It's great that she was able to say, 'See, I told you so!' in such dramatic fashion. That was really good, especially ripping off the dress and exposing the fake baby bump in the pub. That was great for me and horrible for poor Anna, bless her!"

You always said that you wanted Nancy to be the one who exposed Sienna. Are you glad that's the way it went?
"I'm really glad. I wouldn't have been happy if it had been anyone else! Sienna has gone after Nancy's life and really torn it apart, so it did have to be Nancy to turn round and expose her for everything that she is."

When did the producers tell you what the outcome of the story would be?
"We knew bits and bobs, but we didn't know exactly how it was going to come out. I didn't find out about the reveal itself until the script came out. There had been some whisperings about it, though - I know Anna was a bit suspicious when the wardrobe department said they had to get a dress they could unpick so it could be ripped!"

What kind of viewer reaction have you seen since Nancy exposed the truth?
"It's been really crazy! The amazing thing with Twitter is that you get instant feedback. Myself and Anna were sat watching the episode go out and both of our Twitters were just going into overdrive. It was great and the reaction was overwhelming."

What was the Nancy/Sienna fight like to film?
"It was really fun. I can't be trusted with anything like that, because I get overexcited and really throw myself into it! But it was really good fun - we were throwing each other around and asking what else we could do with it. 

"Due to the 6.30pm timeslot, a lot of it got cut out - it was actually a lot more brutal. We'd just felt that it was the big moment where Nancy gets to fight back at Sienna. It was just unfortunate that Nancy ended up the loser, but you never turn your back on Sienna!"

We now know that Nancy has a brain injury. Has that story been challenging to film?
"It's been a massive challenge to film. Brain damage comes in so many different forms and the spectrum of it is so wide. That means that there isn't any 'one way' to do it - there's no right or wrong way. That's actually more terrifying for an actor to film, because almost anything goes.

"We wanted Nancy to recover slowly but we also wanted it to be interesting for the viewers, so we speeded up the recovery process ever so slightly, which always happens in soaps. But it has been a real challenge - we've been working out what her speech will be like and how her movement will be affected."

Has it required a lot of personal research on your part?
"Absolutely it has. You can't just pop it into Google and get an answer - there's so much and yet so little information out there on it. There are no hard and fast rules. That meant it was a case of relying on the writers, who have script researchers, and what they wanted for Nancy in the story and trying to play that as best I could."

Will Darren be supporting Nancy? Could this bring them back together?
"Darren has still got a lot of grovelling to do, and what better way than having to look after his estranged wife? But unfortunately Nancy won't be able to communicate too well for a while, so we're not really going to know what's going on in that head of hersâ¦"

Everyone has strong feelings about whether Darren deserves another chance from Nancy after the way he's acted. Where do you stand on that one?
"I think they've been through an awful lot and Nancy put Darren through a lot of trouble and heartache with her addiction to pain medication. I don't think Darren was as supportive as he could have been, and he definitely turned his back on her as soon as Sienna came along. That's a very bitter pill to swallow, excuse the pun!

"There is still something between Nancy and Darren, which I think the writers have played out really nicely since she's been back in the village. If they were to get back together, it would have to be a whole new relationship and on some new terms."

We've been told that there's more to come from Sienna next year. Are you glad this wasn't her exit?
"Absolutely. Anna is fantastic - I really enjoy working with her and the character of Sienna is brilliant. There's still a lot to discover about Sienna and Patrick's relationship and I think it would have been a real shame if they'd chosen not to explore that. There's always a way back for characters and I think Sienna is just a little bit too good to lose.

"I'm excited to see how Sienna comes back and how she fits into the village. I don't think Nancy is going to make it terribly easy for her, but I also hope they find a way to co-exist, although I don't know how or why it would happen. The village is a small place so I think it'd become a bit tiresome if they were constantly glaring at each other all the time!"

As a viewer, have you felt any sympathy for Sienna?
"No, but I think that's because I'm a bit too personally invested in it! I think finding out the backstory and why Sienna is the way she is will be interesting. There will be some sympathy with Sienna once that's all revealed, but she has done some dreadful things. She's tried to kill me about three or four times, so how much you can forgive and forget, I'm not sure!"

Has this story been one of your favourites?
"Definitely - and the reaction to it has been unbelievable. I've never had a reaction to a story like I've had with this one. It's been really lovely for people to be behind Nancy, because she is a very opinionated character and she can sometimes be a bit annoying or irritating! With Nancy going up against such a loved character like Darren, she's often the butt of the joke - so here it's been great for her to hold her own a bit and be a character in her own right."

Which parts of the story were your highlights?
"When we first started doing the addiction to the painkillers, I enjoyed the manicness of playing that, while still trying to keep it realistic. Then when we did the car stunt, that was just so much fun - I got to drive a car around a deserted car park for three days!

"Then I enjoyed the stuff immediately afterwards with Nancy in the mental hospital. I don't think Nancy knew herself then whether she was sane or not, as she'd been pushed so far. One of my favourite lines of the whole year was when she said, 'You want crazy? I'll show you crazy!' and slammed the chair against the wall. Now it's really nice to see her come back and be such a figure of strength. She's not going to let anyone get to her, so she's almost come full circle."

Ellis Hollins (Tom) has been great in the story too, so you must be proud of the work he's doneâ¦
"Always! It's always great to see him get stories as Ellis has been in the show since he was little and he's now 13 - he's now actually taller than me! He's a growing lad, he's hit adolescence now and he's becoming a man. His performances are growing as well. I'm really interested to see when the writers can explore those coming of age stories with Tom after he's been in the show for so long. I think that'll be interesting and Ellis will handle it really well."

After such a big year, are you expecting a quieter time for the Osbornes in 2014?
"I certainly hope it won't be quiet! It's hard when you've had such a brilliant year - you can't always sustain that because the other characters need to take their turn. We're an ensemble cast, so everyone has to share the workload. I hope it won't be too quiet, though - I've heard some spoilers and there is definitely some good stuff coming up."

Are you sad that Anna Shaffer (Ruby) is leaving Hollyoaks?
"Desperately sad! Anna is one of my favourite people at work and possibly the most beautiful person I've met in my entire life. She's such a lovely girl and a pleasure to be around. I think the character of Ruby had more to go - we could have found out more about her, so I'm definitely sad that she's going."

After such a busy year, are you looking forward to a relaxing Christmas?
"I'm very much looking forward to Christmas. It's very cold filming outside at the moment, so I'm looking forward to being warm inside in front of the fire and spending some time with my family. I've got a trip to New York booked too and I can't wait to see the city."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2nzYQ3JVs

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Ashley Taylor Dawson has admitted that his character Darren Osborne still has a long way to go before his estranged wife Nancy can forgive him.

Next week's episodes of the soap will see Nancy struggle to decide whether she is willing to take back Darren and put the past behind them.

Dawson said to Inside Soap: "For Nancy to forgive Darren so quickly would be unrealistic. There is that saying about forgiving but not forgetting, and there is just so much that's gone on between them.

"How much can Nancy really forgive Darren, and how much can she forget? That's the question. Having said that, they've got all that history, and they are really trying their best to make it work. 

"I think it is going to take a lot more than Sienna Blake to keep these two apart."

Next week also sees Darren panic when Nancy tells him that Sienna has escaped from the psychiatric hospital.

Dawson said: "First things first, they have to make sure their children are safe. They go into panic mode and decide to run away from the village.

"Nancy grabs the kids, Darren packs up their stuff, and they arrange to meet at the folly. But when Darren arrives there, something happens.

"I am not allowed to say what, but it's a big shock - let's put it this way!"

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Darren will suffer a heart attack

----------


## suzewebb

Darren has heart attack in toilets and ziggy finds him. All are very concerned about him as Jack had one but Darren doesn't think it is as serious as they do.  Full article about this in SOAPLIFE

----------


## tammyy2j

Meanwhile, Nancy and Darren Osborne's wedding plans look set to go wrong as they prepare to re-marry.

Porter explained: "With Darren's health problems and Nancy's lies, and with Sienna watching from the sidelines, the actual event that throws this wedding in peril, nobody sees coming."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has warned that there will be "chaos" at Nancy and Darren Osborne's wedding reception.

The couple tie the knot again later this month, but their ceremony takes place just one day after Nancy has been left traumatised by Finn O'Connor attempting to rape her.

As previously reported, Nancy will soon become the next target of evil Finn, who has already sexually attacked John Paul McQueen.

Nancy angers Finn by breaking up a nasty argument between him and Amber Sharpe in the village after she pays a brief visit with their young daughter Bella. Nancy's intervention gives Amber the opportunity to leave with Bella again, which infuriates Finn as he wants regular contact with his daughter.

Deciding to seek revenge, Finn later targets Nancy when he spots her alone in The Dog's car park. He hits her from behind and pins her down on the floor, but is interrupted and flees when Phoebe McQueen rushes to Nancy's rescue.

Neither Nancy nor Phoebe sees who the culprit was, but they go straight to the police to report what happened.

Fox told All About Soap: "Nancy just goes straight into shut-down mode and manages to give the police everything they need from her. Unfortunately, she also has to inform them about some vital information that she'd rather keep private. It's very humiliating for her and ends up making her feel much worse about everything.

"As the day goes on, things start to fall into place and suddenly she thinks she knows who attacked her. But Nancy has got it wrong! I don't think it would ever actually occur to her that it was Finn."

Nancy is determined to go through with her wedding to Darren despite her frightening experience, but it's not long before the horrifying incident comes back to haunt her on the day.

Fox added: "She doesn't want anything or anybody spoiling her happiness and she's determined to have the day of her dreams with Darren. The wedding itself actually turns out to be a very lovely day. John Paul walks Nancy down the aisle, which is very cute.

"But when they get to the reception afterwards, suddenly something sparks Nancy's memory about what happened the night before and everything descends into chaos!"

Hollyoaks airs the wedding scenes on Friday, August 29 at 6.30pm on Channel 4. 


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...nto-chaos.html

----------

lizann (14-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Ashley Taylor Dawson has revealed that Darren and Nancy Osborne's marriage could soon be on the rocks. Speaking to RadioTimes.com at the TV Choice awards, Dawson said he thought that Darren could "go on the rampage" in the near future should Nancy's (Jessica Fox) recent one-night stand with Rick Spencer come to light.

"Nancy and Darren have been together for so long. They've been such a tight couple and been through all sorts. But what's happened is obviously absolutely awful and I think Darren is going to go on the rampage a little bit. He needs to man up at last, but he'll go about it totally the wrong way," he said.

Asked whether the couple could survive the infidelity, Dawson admitted that he had doubts. "You'd always expect Nancy and Darren to get through it. But so much has happened and do you ever get that respect back?"

And while the actor said that he hoped that the Osbornes could make it through, he also commented that a split would allow for Darren to interact with fresh characters. "I love working with Jess and she's a fantastic actress. We have a way of working that's very quick.

"We don't mess around and we can talk to each other quite openly about how we want to do things. When you've worked together for so long it does make it easier, but at the same time it's nice to work with different people and also go on a different journey with your character. So I'm open to anything."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has praised the decision to revisit Nancy Osborne's painkiller addiction storyline.

Nancy overcame an addiction to pills in 2013, but she is currently struggling again after suffering a relapse late last year.

Next week's episodes see Frankie Osborne lock Nancy in the bathroom at The Dog to stop her from getting more painkillers, but Nancy won't be thwarted so easily and soon endangers herself by climbing out of the upstairs window.

Discussing the ongoing storyline, Fox told Inside Soap: "I think revisiting Nancy's story is the correct thing to do. Addiction is something that people battle their entire lives - you don't just get over it.

"But we've also revisited it in a really responsible way. Nancy is on her own now that her marriage to Darren has fallen apart, and she's choosing to take pills herself this time. It's no longer a case of Sienna drugging and manipulating her."

On the drama ahead when Nancy is left balancing dangerously on the window ledge at The Dog, she added: "Nancy's really frightened by that and it gives her a bit of a wake-up call. It's the catalyst she needs to admit that serious help is in order."

There's sexual tension between Joe and Nancy
Â© Lime Pictures
Joe and Nancy

There is also some lightness ahead for Nancy when it's clear that there is still a romantic spark between her and Joe Roscoe, but Fox admitted that she doesn't see much of a future for them.

She said: "Joe is a great distraction for Nancy, but he's not naughty enough for her. She loves a naughty boy and that's why she and Darren always end up getting back together. He has a great sense of humour and used to make her laugh - and that's something that Joe's younger brother Robbie does for her as well."

----------


## lizann

nancy is getting a new fella, think it could be robbie, so she would have slept with robbie's dad and two brothers

----------


## tammyy2j

Jessica Fox has teased Nancy Osborne's next storyline, revealing that she will be enjoying a romance with someone "wholly unsuitable".

Nancy will start dating an established character on the Channel 4 soap as she moves on from her short-lived relationship with Joe Roscoe.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...gets-a-new-man

----------


## tammyy2j

Bryan Kirkwood has revealed that Nancy and Darren Osborne will be taking centre stage again with a major storyline next year.

The fan favourites have featured less prominently on screen recently, but that's all set to change following the Osbornes' departure from The Dog In The Pond.


Last week's Hollyoaks episodes saw the Osbornes receive an unwelcome surprise when Jack announced that he had sold the pub. This paved the way for the arrival of the six-strong Nightingale family, who'll be taking over The Dog.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the shake-up, Kirkwood explained: "It wasn't an easy decision to take the Osbornes out of the pub. We only did it knowing that Nancy and Darren have got their biggest material in years just around the corner. 

"They've got an enormous story for 2016, which is really, really exciting. Rest assured they're two of my favourite characters. I love Ashley Taylor Dawson and Jess Fox - they're hugely important to the show. I absolutely acknowledge they've been too quiet, but they're going to be front and centre again in no time at all."

----------


## lizann

nancy getting a big health storyline

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks fans can expect emotional scenes for Nancy Osborne as she confides in Louis Loveday about her secret health fears.

Nancy has started experiencing worrying symptoms over the summer, but she finally decides to get checked out at the hospital next month when they become impossible to ignore.

Viewers have already recently seen Nancy involved in a shock road accident, knocking over John Paul McQueen when her leg froze and she was unable to brake in time.

Scenes airing in Hollyoaks' special Point Of View week next month will see Nancy finally reach breaking point when she's hit with more symptoms, telling her Hollyoaks High colleague Louis that something could be seriously wrong with her.

"As Nancy's doing up Oscar's buttons, her hands are shaking, but she just decides to ignore it," Jessica told All About Soap.

"Then she goes off to school and Nico turns up in class. Nancy can't cope with it. She's standing there trying to remain authoritative and calm, but her legs start to spasm. She's completely terrified of what might happen to her.

"We've seen her having problems with her hands - getting pins and needles and stuff - so she knows something's not right. But she just doesn't want to face it. She doesn't have a clue what it is and she's terrified about the prospect something might be wrong.

"Louis comes and finds her in the classroom having a breakdown and takes her to hospital. She freaks out - she doesn't want to know what it is and hasn't told Darren or anyone."

Asked if Nancy gets a diagnosis at the hospital, Jessica replied: "No, that's something that'll come out in the future. There have been teasing moments all across the summer - it's been really subtle.

"That's going to play out until she does have something wrong, or maybe she doesn't because it could just be her body's reaction to the stress of the situation."

Jessica has previously told Digital Spy that her new storyline is her most challenging from her whole time at Hollyoaks so far, so our guess is that the problem won't just be stress.

----------


## lizann

nancy has multiple sclerosis

----------


## lizann

Nancy’s life is about to change forever when her MS results arrive back and she is given the devastating diagnosis of remitting Multiple Sclerosis. Darren later finds her alone and broken in the Folly and vows to help her through everything.

----------


## lizann

Nancyâs life is about to change forever when her MS results arrive back and she is given the devastating diagnosis of remitting Multiple Sclerosis. Darren later finds her alone and broken in the Folly and vows to help her through everything.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans have been wondering for weeks why Nancy Osborne had been wearing so many hats recently but, luckily, they got their answer on last night's (May 12) E4 first look episode.

And, as it turned out, Nancy (Jessica Fox) had in fact dyed her hair ginger underneath, sporting a change from her natural brunette locks that we have been so used to for years.

Hollyoaks star teases dark drug plot for Nancy & Darren
During the episode, Nancy was on hand to provide Courtney Campbell with some advice after Courtney found out she was pregnant and struggled to decide whether or not to keep the baby.

So, when Nancy revealed her new look, Courtney and Tegan and Leela Lomax were the lucky people to see it first.


Jessica Fox as Nancy Osborne in Hollyoaks
Â©  LIME PICTURES
"I fancied a change!" Nancy declared.

And it seems a good decision on her part too, as Nancy's new hairstyle went down a storm with fans on Twitter.

"I just want Nancy's new hair," wrote one enthusiastic fan, while another added: "Nancy looking like poison ivy."

"Wow #hollyoaks #Nancy has finally taken her hat off and its magically changed her hair colour!" wrote a third.

 Follow
 Ellie-Mai @elliemaii_angel
I just want Nancy's new hair 😍💇 #Hollyoaks
12:07 AM - 13 May 2017
  Retweets   likes
 Follow
 Romana Blogs @romanaalix
Nancy looking like poison ivy 😍 #Hollyoaks
10:57 PM - 12 May 2017
  Retweets   1 1 like
 Follow
 Laura Campbell @laura1campbell
Wow #hollyoaks #Nancy has finally taken her hat off and its magically changed her hair colour! 👏🏻
2:09 PM - 13 May 2017
  1 1 Retweet   likes
 Follow
 Sharon ✨ @Shazzashots_
Nancy's new hair tho 😍 #hollyoaks
10:38 PM - 12 May 2017
  Retweets   likes
 Follow
 pixie @samanthabants
I always love nancy's hair #hollyoaks
12:51 PM - 13 May 2017
  Retweets   likes
Meanwhile, the airdate for Made in Chelsea's Jamie Laing's cameo on the show has been revealed for next week. However, the reality star is only appearing in the background in hospital scenes.

"Even though it was a non-speaking role, it was challenging!" he revealed.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

looks like a break for them and darren getting with mandy

----------


## lizann

reunited with tunnel baby?

----------


## lizann

pregnant nancy is stabbed in the school

----------


## lizann

pregnant nancy again

----------

